# Police Brutality... kinda



## smoking falcon (Feb 22, 2006)

So a man is driving his sports car down a residential street, and comes to a four way stop. He slows, looks all directions and comes to a rolling stop (you know, you slow down enough to stop, but not really) because he sees nobody anywhere. As soon as he is through the intersection a police car comes up with lights and siren flashing to pull the man over for not stopping at the stop sign. Office asks sporty to get out of the car and asks the man why he didn't stop. The man replies that he didn't see anybody anywhere and didn't see the sense in stopping totally if there wasn't any danger of hitting anyone. 

So the policeman brings out his baton and starts beating the sportscar driver. Sporty yell back "Stop Stop" but the policeman keeps going and says "are you sure you want me to Stop, Or would it just be OK for me to just slow down a little?"


----------



## dacdots (Feb 22, 2006)

Dennis,that sounds like some of the cops we have here in Jackson Co. WV.I was interested in your pic of your teepee,is that yours or a pic of one.I have a friend who is associated with the boy scouts and they have a huge one set up.I went out to see it and is is one of the most wonderful things Ive ever seen,pretty cool.


----------



## smoking falcon (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats actually one of the teepees (we have three) that I helped to set up at the summer youth camp that I work at well, during the summers. It's a smaller one, about a 12-14 foot footprint maybe. I was really thrilled when I found it on the camp's website as a background photo, and as an avatar, but I was even more excited when I realized that it was me standing next to it. I never really got to use them much, they're more of a scenic sort of thing, which is too bad, but It's awesome to sleep in them, especially the big 24' teepee. Kinda hot during the day since it's only the outer shell, but so awesome during the night. If you want to download it, or any of the other great photos from the camp's website visit (www.mowana.com) and go to the "downloads" section in the left navigation bar.

Cheers!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice teepee Falcon. When I was more involved in Scouting (Scout Master & Order of the Arrow Chapter Advisor) I used to spend a lot a time in one.
When things got too warm inside during the day we would roll up the bottom edge about 18 inches-the secret is to remember to roll the edge TOWARDS the poles. Once you have it rolled up has high as you want, lay the roll back onto the poles and the weight of the material will keep the roll from unrolling. I keep telling myself that I'm going to have one of my own SOMEDAY. :)


----------

